# Bad Comments



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

As LumberJocks grows larger world wide and becomes well known there will be some people that will want to come in and show off how stupid they are. When that happens what they want is comments back. Don't do it, don't waste your time. Just send a note to Martin, http://lumberjocks.com to stop it before it grows.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Well said Ron.


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

We all need a place to get away from all of the junk that asults our senses and so nice to come to a place where we can share our excitement and energy of a craft like woodworking. Thank you all for keeping this place a joy to visit.


----------

